# Feeding Programs



## Twin-Reflection (Aug 10, 2017)

I know this has probably been done to death, but I was wondering if some experience dairy goat breeders would like to post their grain/hay ration in relation to gestation, milking, and kid raising.

I'm not new to dairy goats, (in fact I have been on this site for years but have long ago forgotten my login and have a new email address, so I found it easier to become a new member. My former name here was Trnubian). I have been raising them for 17 years. But I am interested into looking at my feeding program compared to others.

My does are show as well as milking does and I want to squeeze every drop of potential I can out of them. Thus, trying to explore the possibilities of adding or slightly changing my feeding program if I feel it will benefit them.

So long story short, experienced breeders who show, or once did show, and milk, please let me know what your feeding program entails!


----------



## RaisingArrowsNubians (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm new here, but not new to raising goats. I have Nubians and have a very strict feeding program. I sell milk for human consumption so have to keep things as healthy, natural and clean as possible. First things: no corn or soy for my girls. I have a real grain recipe that I came up with on my own and have it mixed in 500# batches. It consists of oats, barely, sunflower seeds, flax seed, yeast and just a bit of molasses (just enough to keep the yeast suspended- anything over 4% in ration messes with my does guys and hey produce off flavored milk. ). They get this twice a day on the stand. 

Also available free choice is dairy quality 4th cutting alfalfa and high quality brome. 

Also available free choice is dairy mineral, baking soda, yellow sulfur, dolomite, copper and kelp. 

I practice extended lactation as well and this feeding program is successful in keeping them in very good condition and in plenty of milk for 2+ years or as needed. Everyone is freshening this year, though. I also might add they are antibiotic free and chemical wormers free. Never had the need to use them and feel they aren't necessary if managed well thru good nutrition and cleanliness


----------



## RaisingArrowsNubians (Oct 30, 2017)

.

Forgot to post a pic so you can see the condition. Two have been lactating for over 600 days and are bred. I showed for the first time Memorial Day 2017 and did very well. Spotted took 1st in her class and best udder. Her doeling won her class as well


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome back! 
I would search the general forum for info there. I know we have discussed feed several times over the years.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

I give everyone free choice alfalfa and the milkers get grain. The kids also get a small amount of grain but the bucks don't get any. And of course minerals - I give free choice loose minerals, cobalt block, and copper bolus and selenium e gel as needed.


----------

